# How much should a new Glock 19 4th generation be?



## Nuclear28

I've been calling around trying to find a Glock 19 4th gen available to buy. I found 2 so far.

New in box, someone wanted $579, and with nightsights, another dealer wanted $639.

These seem very high, I believe I saw G19s in the 3rd gen for around 500 new. While nightsights are around 70-80, making them relatively the same price in the end, is this the price of the 4th gen?

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine

I think I paid $525 shipped for mine with standard sights.


----------



## Couch Potato

The highest price I have seen is $578, and the lowest I have seen is $514 for a new Glock 19.


----------



## Nuclear28

Please show me where I can find it for that little of price. Hopefully they could possibly price match. 

Do you think 639 NIB is a good deal for nightsights (the 579 is standard).

The 639 gets a 25 dollar off deal, so its $614. Nightsights are around 70, so thats $544 or so for standard.

Thoughts?


----------



## Couch Potato

*Take you time, and look around.*

The cheapest I've seen was at a local gun & knife show, but here's a shop in KY that has a Glock 19 with night sights for under $550 with free shipping. The best place to buy depends on several factors. I have a local dealer that will do transfers for $25 so the diference I need to make an online deal work is anything over that. I will still pay a bit more to buy local because I like supporting local businesses. The cheapest deal is not always the one to take, but do take the time to shop around.

I know I paid $20 over the cheapest available price on my purchase last month, but I don't mind since I was supporting the best local gun shop in my area that has been around for 26 years. I want to keep them around.


----------



## Nuclear28

Thanks! The cheapest I've found so far has been $565 in PA. I personally want to buy it in person, so I will keep searching for the best price, but so far this seems to be the best in my area after calling 8 dealers.

Do all gun stores make you pay for the background check? One store offered to "waive the 12 dollar fee" for the background check to try and beat a price. Is this just BS?


----------



## VAMarine

Nuclear28 said:


> Thanks! The cheapest I've found so far has been $565 in PA. I personally want to buy it in person, so I will keep searching for the best price, but so far this seems to be the best in my area after calling 8 dealers.
> 
> Do all gun stores make you pay for the background check? One store offered to "waive the 12 dollar fee" for the background check to try and beat a price. Is this just BS?


Where at in PA? The PICs fee was $2.00, but that was back in '07, it may have changed.

Pending on where you're at in PA and who you're shopping with I might be able to steer you in the right direction for better prices.


----------



## Couch Potato

Background check will depend on local regulations. In NC one must first get a permit to buy a pistol, either a purchase permit for that individual purchase, or a CCW permit that allows unlimited purchases. Background checks are therefore part of the permit process rather than handled as part of the purchase transaction. 

Likely the shop does have costs associated with background checks, but waiving the fee rather than discounting the price is likely just a tactic to limit the reduction of the price to $12. Personally I would rather pay the fee, and have the price reduced since the price reduction would lower the sales tax while the service fee elimination would not (services are not subject to sales taxes here.)


----------



## VAMarine

Couch Potato said:


> Background check will depend on local regulations. In NC one must first get a permit to buy a pistol, either a purchase permit for that individual purchase, or a CCW permit that allows unlimited purchases. Background checks are therefore part of the permit process rather than handled as part of the purchase transaction.
> 
> Likely the shop does have costs associated with background checks, but waiving the fee rather than discounting the price is likely just a tactic to limit the reduction of the price to $12. Personally I would rather pay the fee, and have the price reduced since the price reduction would lower the sales tax while the service fee elimination would not (services are not subject to sales taxes here.)


In PA there is no purchase permit.

PICS the Pennsylvania Instant Check System is what approves sales, the PICS fee that the OP is referencing varies from shop to shop, the state requires(or required) a $2.00 fee, shops can charge more. $12.00 is steep. The dealer "waiving the fee" is only really waiving $2.00 and playing it off as some big thing.


----------



## VAMarine

Nuclear,

Try these three:

Seneca Arms
*Contact Info:* Seneca Arms Co Inc(215) 234-8984 *Location:*
116 Gravel PikeGreen Lane, PA. 18054

Tanners in Jamison and Kings in KoP


----------



## Nuclear28

VAMarine said:


> Where at in PA? The PICs fee was $2.00, but that was back in '07, it may have changed.
> 
> Pending on where you're at in PA and who you're shopping with I might be able to steer you in the right direction for better prices.


Thanks for the help

I live in Philly, so I will try Kings first to see their price. I see on their website that they do have a Gen 4 in stock, so I will see tomorrow and update you with the price.

I tried Classic Pistol in Southampton, PA ($565), Insite Firearms in Norristown ($639 with nightsights), Locks Gun Shop in Philly (did not have one in stock, but it was I believe $579), Targetmaster in Chadds Ford ($579), and the others I do not remember their names right now.


----------



## VAMarine

Nuclear28 said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> I live in Philly, so I will try Kings first to see their price. I see on their website that they do have a Gen 4 in stock, so I will see tomorrow and update you with the price.
> 
> I tried Classic Pistol in Southampton, PA ($565), Insite Firearms in Norristown ($639 with nightsights), Locks Gun Shop in Philly (did not have one in stock, but it was I believe $579), Targetmaster in Chadds Ford ($579), and the others I do not remember their names right now.


Kings has decent prices, they will most likely be lower than Insite and TargetMaster. Seneca will probably have the best price, but the distance may not make it worth it.

I dealt with Roger (Kings), John (Seneca) and the guys at Tanners quite often when I lived in PA. My wife used to work at French Creek Outfitters in Phoenixville and even then we'd go shop @ Kings and Seneca. Tanners may have better pricing than Kings now that I think of it, but again the distance to Jamison might not be worth it.


----------



## SMann

Glock had a program that offered steep discounts to people in certain occupations. Don't know the current status of the program, but a call to Glock would give you all the info you need. My blue label G19 with 3 magazines was $398.00. Good luck.


----------



## Nuclear28

I ended up buying it for $565 with fixed sites. Every else I called had one but sold out, and wouldn't get one in for over 10 days. I couldn't find it for much cheaper anywhere else around that had one in stock unfortunately.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## danite

*$$$$ glock 19 $$$i*

$679.41 retail out the door in no.california,but that's a R.T.F.mod.so it's gen 3 probably,and i shopped like a coupon carrying soccer mom in a 100 mile radius.don't think i cut any fat hog,just average,found about $100.00 variant,between prices on guns,even sales taxes vary,city to city. real problematic situation buying guns in ca.


----------



## jsmith15

GLock's where i live are $499 add $65 for night sites. I work in public safety and can buy them all day for $398 + tax except 45, and 10mm. just bought a Glock 27 in OD green NIB out the door for $426


----------



## sbc_pd10

topic is a week old but what the heck..... I asked the regional glock le rep was there any reason that shops were charging more for a Gen 4 then a Gen 3 other then the fact that it is new and he stated that the cost of the Gen 4 to dealers is actually more and that is why there is a difference at most shops. I know that wasn't the question posed by OP but figured I would mention it as I have heard some complaints about overpricing and such going around.


----------



## FLAshooter

They are $489 to $500 right now in Jax, FL


----------

